# Honey Locust Vase



## Gary Max (Apr 18, 2008)

Fresh off the lathe---Honey Locust Vase
Honey Locust is a super nice hardwood to turn when it's green ---this little vase is 8 inches tall and 3 inches round at the base.
The blank is from the same wood I have listed for sale.
Thanks


----------



## laurie sullivan (Apr 18, 2008)

thats beautiful, like eye candy. I have yet to turn a vase of the size and caliper.

Laurie


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW


----------



## markgum (Apr 19, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## opfoto (Apr 19, 2008)

Very nice vase. I am looking forward to eventually turning a few of those.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 19, 2008)

nicely done! pretty wood.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 19, 2008)

Very nice, Gary. Could we please see a photo with the bowl turned a bit to the left to show the grain on the right side?


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 19, 2008)

Cav -----later today this little vase we do some showing off.
The pic is of the fancy side---wait till you see the rest.
Did I mention I am selling Blanks of Honey Locust???????


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 20, 2008)

It's pretty nice.  At only 3" wide, what do you use to hollow it out?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 20, 2008)

Is this the same Honey Locust that has 4" thorns growing down the trunk of the tree??

I had a couple of those things in my back yard... still trying to kill the d... stump after cutting it down a years and half ago... some of mine has spalted and makes nice turnings..


----------



## Woodnknots (Aug 20, 2008)

Been doing a lot of research on honey locust since I identified one that was knocked over by a tulip poplar in a recent storm. Not all Honey Locust have thorns, but they are well known for having them.


----------



## angelofdeath (Aug 30, 2008)

nice piece of wood.  I like the form too....simple and it brings out the grain pattern in the wood too.  Great job


----------

